# Popular Linux Games!



## Satissh S (Jan 1, 2006)

Linux need not be only about coding, cli and shell scripting stuff! 
In this thread, Lets add a list of linux games that we enjoyed playing, 
I Enjoyed playing,
1. LBreakout
2. Frozenbubble
3. Foobillard
4. Tuxracer
5. Supertux
6. Flightgear
7. Canonsmash
8. TORCS
9. Kdegames
10. Gnome Games

Other:-
Doom 3 demo

* 1. LBreakout:- *
Lbreakout is a Arkanoid kinda game with a lot of levels and innumerable addons. It is being actively developed. New levels can be created and edited. It is very addictive and i thoroughly enjoyed playing this. Besides
original levels, there is a add-on called -:FREAKOUT:- which is sure to give you some hours of immersive gameplay! 

* 2. Frozenbubble:- *
Frozenbubble is a arcade like game. Creating a set of three identical bubbles of same colour blows them out. Thus clearing the arena of all the bubbles connected direcly to them. Clearing an entire screen helps you win the level. That advances you to the next level. There are a whole lot of levels and many which can be edited.

* 3. Foobillard:- *
Foobillard is a Billiards/snooker/Caromball simulator which is very very addictive and is graphically superb. Though it requires 3d-graphics, it can run well on onboard too. There are a lot of options that one can customise and several games such as 9-ball / snooker can be chosen. There are several graphics options to choose from, such as reflections, table colour and even table size.

* 4. Tuxracer :- *
In this game we have to race our superhero tux through ice fields. Requires 3d for good performance. There are whole lot of levels to be chosen. I doubt if there are any addons. The weather of racing can also be chosen from Sunny, Winter or windy. Overall, this is a good relaxation game, but it feels boring after sometime. The sound isn't much fun, however the gameplay is fun.

* 5. Supertux:- *
This is a supermario style game, we have to march our tux through antartica to save penny our hero's GF  . The music is superb and the gameplay is.. well mario like. There are a whole lot of enemies from snowballs to helmet guys.. (dunno the names). There are a lot of levels and the game is 2d ofcourse. But it offers good timepass for kids.

* 6. Flightgear:- *
This is an OSS Flight Simulator that promises to be as real as it can get. Touchwood I really enjoyed the graphics. There are almost 5 different views from where you can control the plane like cockpit, hawk, side view etc., Different airports can be added and their sceneries can be exactly reproduced. It's been actively developed and is one of the rising games for the linux platform.

* 7. CanonSmash:- *
This is a tabletennis style game that is simply superb. The player can be controlled with the mouse. The direction in which the ball travels is depicted by using a crosswire. We need to position the pointer at the center to get a perfect shot. Games can be chosen as 5 point or 11 point. There is a practice mode and a training mode. There is a "how to play?" tutorial to learn the game fast. There is also an experimental multiplayer internet play support. 

* 8. TORCS:- *
The Open Racing Car Simulator (Torcs) is the ultimate car gaming simulator in linux. It's more than just a racing game. There are different car addons that can be added and several track types such as dirt, drag and also drift. There are countless tracks and cars available in the net that can be added. The racing however is of NFS2 style and is good for some hours of play. There aren't much scenaries available while racing and the turns are almost like rally style. Overall the game is good for some of us racing freaks!

* 9. Kdegames:- *
Of the several Kde games available, I really like two, Kgoldrunner, the goldrunner game and kolf, a golf like game. 
   kgoldrunner has a lot of levels comprising both goldrunner 1 and loadrunner 2 , if we remember the old arcade consoles. The hero can be controlled using both mouse and keyboard and generally the AI is tough  There is also a howtoplay? tutorial level. 
   kolf is a golf like game where we have to use the cursor to push the ball into the whole like thing. Surfaces include bunker, slope , slide , cliff and shallo hole and water. There are several levels and is addictive nonetheless.

* 10. GNOME Games:- *
Of the Several GNOME Games available, I Enjoyed playing "Four in a row" and Gnometris, a tetris type game. In "four in a row" we have to try and make four balls of same colour in a row while preventing the AI to do the same. The AI is generally tough and it's impossible to beat the AI . Gnometris is tetris style game and i generally like tetris games.

Doom3demo:-
Should i say something about this?.. Believe or not , the thing ran at 93fps at medium settings in my 6800 card and a 45 at high  Overall the rendering was better in linux than "other" OS's.

Battle of Wesnoth:-
I'm trying very hard to understand and play this turn based strategy game. Does anyone knows how to play this ? :roll:

Many of the above games have several dependencies. The better way to install them is to configure apt or yum to suitable repositories for tackling dependencies..


----------



## vignesh (Jan 1, 2006)

GSudoKu....


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 1, 2006)

*www.racer.nl/

Racer is a free cross-platform car simulation project (for non-commercial use), using professional car physics papers to achieve a realistic feeling. Cars, tracks and such can be created relatively easy (compared to other, more closed, driving simulations). The 3D and other file formats are, or should be, documented. Editors and support programs are also available to get a very customizable and expandable simulator. OpenGL is used for rendering.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow ! I have played only TuxRacer and it was slooo.. 

Will try these out today


----------



## desertwind (Jan 1, 2006)

OK, i'll list the big games (some are commercial one's) too.

America's Army
Doom 3
NeverWinter Nights
Postal Plus
Railroad Tycoon
Alpha Centauri and Alien Crossfire
Creatures 3
Descent3
Duke Nukem 3D
Gish
Half-Life
Heavy Metal
Home World
Marble Gold
Mindrover
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
SimCity 3000 Unlimited
Sin
Majesty
Soulride
Soldier od Fortune
Tribes 2
Unreal Tournament 2004
Uplink.

This list is incomplete.


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 1, 2006)

I spend a good deal of time on xtris, lbreakout2 and quake


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 1, 2006)

Is it possible to run most games using Cedega? how does it work? I have Splintercell, and POP-WW Will they work??
I went to their site and couldn't understand a thing. What is this subscription basic thing? Can we share it under GPL?? Should i pay per-monthly amount??


----------



## desertwind (Jan 1, 2006)

Most games work under cedega. Buts its comercial, you've to pay for that. But you can also compile from their cvs source. 

I once have tried C2k5, Mafia etc and those work like a charm.


----------



## e-freak (Jan 2, 2006)

Any idea which big games work fine on x86_64 environment?


----------



## vignesh (Jan 2, 2006)

Unreal...


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 2, 2006)

Doom3-demo! Checkout id's homepage!


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 5, 2006)

A new Open GL Real-Time Strategy game for Linux!!!!
 Bison 
Here is an Open GL realtime Strategy game for linux, I came across. Haven't tried yet, but will soon aftr my exams are over!!


----------



## desertwind (Jan 5, 2006)

Well let me try that one.

I'm not a hardcore gamer though. For the time being, GTKSpades is the only game for me.


----------



## vignesh (Jan 6, 2006)

Me neither..Just play them rarely on my Ubuntu Desktop.


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 7, 2006)

Open Source Transport/Trainsimulator for Linux....     8)


----------



## desertwind (Jan 8, 2006)

> OpenTTD requires the original version of Transport Tycoon Deluxe data files in order to function. Please refer to the readme for more information.


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 8, 2006)

Are those datafiles Free?? (here, Free as in Free beer)


----------



## vignesh (Jan 8, 2006)

What game is that ?


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 8, 2006)

It seems to be kinda add-on for the popular Transpot Tycoon management game.


----------



## desertwind (Jan 9, 2006)

It's not the addon. It enables you play the TT in gnu/linux. But you'll need the licensed copy of TT for windows, for the reason that they both use common datafiles.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Seems* like Cedega is attached with lot of controversies!
link  
Another


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually, Most Proprietary Linux Apps are..


----------

